# Starblazer Gearbox



## Rotaryman (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello All

have a 2006 model that lost 4th gear then 3rd......have tried lubricating the selector and the linkage but made no difference.

garage says gearbox rebuild.....anyone got better ( cheaper !) option?

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Below your avatar it says you have a VW van. Is this the one you are asking about?

Starblazer gearbox doesn't really help people to decide whether it's a topic they know something about and perhaps can help with.

Perhaps, if it's not too late you might edit your title to tell us the make of the base vehicle. Then in the post maybe tell us the model and year, Alan.


----------



## Rotaryman (Jun 17, 2012)

*Autocruise Starblazer Gearbox*

No.....I don't have a VW and it is an Autocruise Starblazer gearbox question. Thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry, I thought it said VW on your avatar. I see that now it doesn't. Don't know where I got that from.

Anyway, my point would seem to have been lost on you. We need to know what your base vehicle is in order to help you. Autocruise do not make gearboxes and till we know who did make your gearbox we cannot help.

Regards, Alan.


----------



## Rotaryman (Jun 17, 2012)

It's based on a Peugout Boxer 2.8 137bhp diesel manual


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Sorry, I thought it said VW on your avatar. I see that now it doesn't. Don't know where I got that from.
> 
> Anyway, my point would seem to have been lost on you. We need to know what your base vehicle is in order to help you. Autocruise do not make gearboxes and till we know who did make your gearbox we cannot help.
> 
> Regards, Alan.


You where right Alan it did say VW originally It was not a senior moment. With posters attitude and not being a payed up member probably won,t get an answer either.

Steve


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

OK Steve, now I am really confused. You didn't ask the first question, did you?

The OP was Rotaryman, so isn't he the one with the gearbox problem?

Anyway. Regardless whichever of you has a gearbox problem might like to post it again with another title containing a few clues like giving us the manufacturer of the gearbox and what make and model of vehicle is it fitted in. And that isn't Stargazer or Hambler. It will be Fiat, Merc., Renault or such like. 

So try something like "Fiat (Merc, Renault etc., etc.) gearbox problem"and include the year and engine size of the vehicle in your post. You seem to think you aren't getting answers because people here are unfriendly or unhelpful, that's not so. It's because you made your post unintelligible.

Ask the right question and there is every chance of an answer and maybe even one you will find useful, Alan.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Rotaryman said:


> It's based on a Peugout Boxer 2.8 137bhp diesel manual


Post No. 5 Erneboy???

JohnW


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi rotaryman, your problem with the gearbox can be many things, from bent selectors to other damage internal. however I am assuming that this happens with the engine running and with the engine off you cannot select all gears.Have you got to rely on the mechanic for information or are you mechanically minded.
the choice if so is either a rebuilt gearbox or a second hand one.compare the costs.
May I ask which garage in Hove/Brighton you went to, having some knowledge of the trade in that area.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Worth your while paying to join the forum. There is a lot of good information on gearboxes if you do a search.

It could save you shelling out for unnecessary work. I have a 2.8 jtd and that gearbox (2002 - 2006) are the best ever made from the Sevel stable (Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen).

A few members on here were told it was a gearbox rebuild when it was not.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Wizzo said:


> Rotaryman said:
> 
> 
> > It's based on a Peugout Boxer 2.8 137bhp diesel manual
> ...


Thanks John. Missed it. Didn't look back.

Anyway, good, now that we understand the question help is at hand, Alan.

Edit: Thanks Steve, all clear now.

Edit No2. To the OP. This topic is well covered on here including how to repair. I suggest you search for it, although I think perhaps you need to subscribe to do so.

Maybe some one who knows how to find the topic will post a link, failing that I might have time to look tomorrow for you.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I do agree you should subscribe.

If you check out the information I posted here Selector cable adjust from your description this adjustment will most likely be the cure, although without better info can't be sure.

Unless you do subscribe we'll never know if it helped though


----------



## Rotaryman (Jun 17, 2012)

*Peugeot Gearbox*

thanks very much for the help........the linkage was ok and it has turned out to be a broken clip on the 3rd 4th syncro, which unfortunately isn't available as a separate component.

Ho hum


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the update, hope it doesn't turn out to be excessively expensive.

Oh and good to see you have paid up


----------

